# Indian looking to move to Portugal



## venkatdabri (Jun 20, 2020)

I am a single Indian with about a net work of 1.7 million dollars out of which about 800k dollars is liquid . I was looking to move and maybe retire in Portugal. I looked at the Type 1 residency visa and it is supposed to be for retirement, but I have no idea about how income is calculated. From what I know you need a monthly income of $1196/month to get the visa. So can I say if I have 800k dollars invested at 4% return I will make $2666.67 a month and therefore will be eligible to get the visa? I am a software developer, so will I be able to work remotely? Are there any software development jobs in Portugal with any big companies like Google or Amazon? How much time will it generally take to get this visa?


----------

